# closed thread II



## seagull (Mar 20, 2009)

censored again!!!!
what is the agenda, made no mention of other banks or other forums, just this experience with attitude......  let me guess......?   closed thread

how childish


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 20, 2009)

You are getting really childish by doing this repeatedly.

I dont come here and say I got over charged with fuel, or electricity or for buying 2lb of apples from the corner shop.

If you have a problem with the company, then go to the company and do something about it.

I understand your frustration, but is it worth all this petty behavour to let people know?

If you want to warn people to keep an eye out for over charging, then pop a civil comment here ...

Not rant on like a lunatic.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36746

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2009)

looks open to me..or am i missing something?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2009)

WoW...should have not smoked that last bong..I may have caught those other threads..lol..


*HIE*..can I rant about my electric..cuzz it went WAY up this Fall:lama:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 20, 2009)

Child.

Come back when your old enough to converse with adults.

eace:


----------



## Growdude (Mar 20, 2009)

Get this guy outa here!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 20, 2009)

Your child misses lunch but you still by weed is my guess. If you can not afford to play then drop out of the game. You are the reason why weed smokers get a rep of being losers like "real" drug addicts, spending their diaper money on a bag. Attitude is a very reputable bank and if there was a real problem I am sure they would correct it and would probably make it up to you in some way. Hell they even got me some seeds I was looking for that they themselves do not stock, just because I asked.


----------



## seagull (Mar 20, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Then call your bank retard??? Or did you really order 500 bucks worth of beans in a fan leaf smoking session with mgfcom?:rofl:


 
I did, they are closed and meanwhile the account is overdrawn.  fan leaves, I wish.... while 500 in beans from the attitude, well lets just say.... it would be a purple, and blueberry Christmas


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 20, 2009)

If you had done some research and know what you wanted and the cost.

Then bought a pre paid CC with only the amount you need on it, 2 things would have happened.

No trail to your address would be left and no way could you have been over charged because the pre paid CC would only have just enough credit on it.

If you had come here to this forum and asked advice before you went and did what you did, you would not be in this position that you and only you got yourself into.

You have a child to look after, you are risking having that child taken away from you, you are also risking going to prison for longer because a minor is under your control while growing an illegal plant.

Your the one in the wrong here, no-one else.

Its pointless taking your frustration out on a monitor 

Have a nice day.

eace:

P.s.

We are not your enemies, we will help and give you advice if we can.

So stop attacking people.


----------



## Hick (Mar 20, 2009)

seagull said:
			
		

> Nor is this a site, with a thread for apples, gas , or the other bullshit you listed, fuckin fag.
> You pay my bills *******?  I will post where ever I want jackoff, its called freedom of speech
> 
> the problem isnt with attitude.... at this point, its being censored, and harrased by the likes of you, for speaking against the grain.  Quick question, do you attack anyone that praises the attitude?  Im going to guess not, and that raises suspicion. Maybe the overages go in your pocket?
> ...



I have looked at your other posts/threads. I can certainly understand your ire at such an over charge. And, I think that if it is true, you have a good reason for being upset. But we would rather it be expressed in a civil manner and in a form conducive and constructive to our forum.  

   What we do not condone or "tolerate", is name calling, cursing, idle threats, or bitching about the other members or staff.  
You are our "guest" here. You are asked and expected to respect "our" rules in "our" house.  


> I will post where ever I want jackoff, its called freedom of speech



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


> *15*. The Marijuana Passion Forums are *not public domain* and membership can be withdrawn by the board owner at                 any time for any reason. *The moderators reserve the right to refuse or delete any message for any reason.*



...it isn't "neo-natzism".. it is called the "Castle law".  .._MY_ castle....._MY_ rules.. 
you will respect your hosts and our other guests..


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 20, 2009)

$500 will buy a lot of DP WW seeds!


----------



## seagull (Mar 20, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> If you had done some research and know what you wanted and the cost.
> 
> Then bought a pre paid CC with only the amount you need on it, 2 things would have happened.
> 
> ...


 
1) I dont need a prepaid card, I bought clothing from a very reputable shop online, that did not overcharge me!  It was my mistake, and a paper trail, is not something I get worried about.

2) Dont think for one minute you are going to lecture me on raising my child, she is allready in her mothers custody at her mothers house, and I provide finances for the both of them.  Besides Im in medical state, and hold a card.

thanks for the input, and again I apologize.

The attitude has the best selection and service.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello Seagull 

Apology accepted.

We are not a vindictive group here, you are a new member and we understand that is you who have to fit in with how this collective of people operate.

I was new like you once and I made lots of mistakes and made lots of silly comments and posts, it takes time to understand how calm this site is, it is like no other site.

We as a collective will protect what we have here, this place is a fun and serious grow site, lots of free info to help any grower.

This site has lots of extremely intelligent experienced growers who freely help people for no gain other than to see a grower succeed to a successful harvest of free home grown clean MJ.

You called me a lot of names and took your frustration out on a keyboard and monitor, that got you nowhere.

It was a waste of your energy and totally pointless.

We are here to help people, not hinder, laugh, point fingers and mock.

But the above you will get if (not you personally, I mean anyone) will get the site bite back at them if they do not enter this forum with respect for its calmness and knowledge.

Welcome to the forum Seagull 

You were a big guy to say sorry.

Hippy.

eace:


----------

